

Cohorts: a simple, purely Javascript split test framework - jamesjyu
http://github.com/jamesyu/cohorts

======
sync
This looks great for folks using heroku and taking advantage of the provided
Varnish full-page caching.

Other solutions (like A/Bingo) require you to have a dynamic part of the page.

~~~
patio11
A/Bingo does require dynamic parts of the page, and I am very unlikely to
change that. I'm always glad to see an increasing diversity of solutions to
A/B testing.

Now we just have to keep convincing folks to actually _use_ the suckers. (Do
A/B testing! It will make you a lot of money! </plug>)

